# Yamaha OEM vs Sierra Ignition Switch



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I've used them before when some of my very "price conscious" customers insisted they will buy them if I install them.
haven't had any problems yet and its been goin on a couple years.
I wouldnt hesitate using one, I just cant warranty it is all..
now almost anything else sierra, no


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you


----------

